# I Love ...



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Even my 1.4T does that, have driven for over an hour with it climbing the whole time.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

spacedout said:


> Even my 1.4T does that, have driven for over an hour with it climbing the whole time.


Is yours consistently wrong (in a good way) compared to actual pump calculated mileage? The diesel seems to be consistently pessimistic, mine included. I often best the DIC by a solid 2 mpg or more.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

The sweet nothings in my ear. Long drives on the beach. Her low purrrrring. The way she holds me..... what was the question again?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I love the sound of the engine at idle (I call it my little tractor), but I also love pretty much everything else about the car too.


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

Or the fact that I can drive 90 to work because I'm running super late and still get better MPG than my 02 grand am did at 70


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

accelerating and hearing the turbo wind up then follow by the gear shift.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

I Loooo...I luuuuhhh...I like the fact that it's not a friggin VW.


----------



## 567Chief (Feb 25, 2013)

Going 800 miles plus between trips to the station!


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

diesel said:


> I love the sound of the engine at idle (I call it my little tractor), but I also love pretty much everything else about the car too.


My feelings exactly. :eusa_clap:


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

1) The torque;

2) the range; and,

3) the money in my pocket.


----------

